

The 3 New Major Google Ranking Factors You Don’t Know About Yet - sudorank
http://www.matthewwoodward.co.uk/tutorials/new-google-ranking-factors-2015/#comment-1701230

======
soccergee
This site is literally so hard to read. Are you going for page views or
relevant content?

